# Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel*



## Eitsch (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich möchte euch mal von zwei Erlebnissen berichten die mich nicht mehr los lassen. |uhoh:

Ich komme aus Schleswig Holstein und angle hin und wieder in einem Wald an dem sich zwei Teiche befinden. 
Einmal saß ich, bei hellem Tage am hinteren der beiden Teiche und hörte urplötzlich etwas großes im oder besser gesagt ins Wasser platschen. Das Treiben fand am anderen Teich nur wenige Meter entfernt statt. Auch waren Bewegungen im Wasser zu hören.
Es war für meine Ohren exakt die Geräuschkulisse, als wenn ein großer Hund ins Wasser springt und etwas darin herum tobt. Betonung liegt auf EIN GROßER HUND! Sprich Labrador oder Golden Retriever Größe mindestens. Wegen dichtem Baumbewuchs (Wald) konnte ich aber nichts sehen.
Ich dachte mir noch, dass wenn ein Spaziergänger seinen Hund im Wasser spielen lässt und er an den Teich kommt, an welchem ich angle, dann werde ich das unterbinden müssen! (Es gibt da ne Klausell in der Gewässerordnung auf die ich mich hätte berufen können "wenn geangelt wird, dürfen Hunde nicht ins Wasser")
Nach wenigen Minuten Stille, konnte ich selbiges, an der gleichen Stelle noch einmal hören. 
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr warum, aber kurz daraufhin habe ich meine Zelte abgebrochen und bin Richtung Auto aus dem Wald heraus. Zu meinem Erstaunen musste ich feststellen, dass weit und breit kein Hund und kein Spaziergänger zu sehen war. 
Das verwunderte mich sehr, da ich den vermeintlichen Hund gerade noch gehört habe und eigentlich niemand für ein paar Minuten dort hin kommt. 
Der Ort ist nämlich nur mit dem PKW erreichbar. Einen Fuß oder Wanderweg dorthin zum nächsten Ort gibt es nicht wirklich. 
Aber auch auf dem "Parkplatz" gab es keine Spuren von einem Auto.

Ich habe mir darüber keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht, bis ich vor einer Woche dort mitten im Wald, nachts auf Aal saß. 
Ich saß letzte Woche an dem Teich, an welchem ich damals auch die Geräusche gehört hatte. 
Es wurde dunkel. Ich bekam heimlichen Besuch von einer dicken Ostschermaus, die Frösche gaben ein Gratis Konzert und langsam zogen Feuchtigkeit und Kälte auf. Zu dieser Zeit tobte unweit in Hamburg ein Tornado. 
Aale ließen sich nicht blicken, dafür aber wurden meine Urinstinkte immer präsenter. 
Die Nacht ist Gefährlich! Dunkelheit ist gruselig! 
JA ich gebe es zu! Dort so ganz allein im Wald fühle ich mich sobald die Nacht eingekehrt ist, nicht sehr wohl. 
Aufeinmal, wie aus dem Nichts platschte und knallte es ins Wasser! 
Es war nur ca. 40 Meter Entfernt von mir und ich schwöre euch, irgendetwas sprang vom Land aus ins Wasser und jagte dort nach Blesshühner. Es platschte also mehrmals und das sehr laut. Wie schon gesagt, mich erinnerte es an einen großen Hund.
Wie komme ich darauf?
1.) Es gab an dem Abend/Nacht einige Hecht Attacken. Wenn etwas im Wasser jagt und planscht, klingt es einfach anders! Ehrlich, das hört man! 

2.) Der Ort an dem dieses Tier (mittlerweile glaube ich fest an ein Ungeheuer) ins Wasser sprang ist genau der Standort der Blässhühner und ihrer Kücken. Ich hörte sie aus der Ecke. Sie verstecken sich dort unter Ästen und alten ungestürzten Bäumen. 

3.) Die Blässhuhn Mutti wurde mit ihren Rufen sehr laut, hektisch und panisch. 

Ich nahm wenig später all meinen Mut:c zusammen und ging an die Stelle, allerdings konnte ich im schwachen Schein meiner Stirnlampe nichts erkennen oder entdecken. 



Also; Welches Tier jagt Blesshühner, lebt an Land, springt gern ins Wasser und ist hoffentlich kein Ungeheuer?????


Grüße


----------



## Flatfischer (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Fischotter.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Victor Laszlo (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Vielleicht ein Dachs?


----------



## Eitsch (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Wir haben in der Umgebung Gewässer mit Anbindung an ein Flusssystem indem es Fischotter gibt.
Allerdings ist das an diesem Waldtümpeln nahezu ausgeschlossen. #d
Falls aber doch wäre das eine Sensation. |bigeyes


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Ich glaube du solltest mal nicht zu viel CSI schauen...
 Was dort platschen kann, zb. sind deine angesprochenen Blässhühner, denn sie verteidigen ihre Jungen oder das Nest, wenn ein anderes Tier zu nahe kommt. Aber nach deinen Erzählungen bin ich doch sehr beeindruck-es war niemand zu sehen, denn man kommt dort nur mit dem Auto hin-führt eine Autobahn direkt an die Teiche oder warum kann diesen weg kein Fussgänger oder Radfahrer nutzen mit Hund?
 Wenige Meter von dir entfernt, du kannst nix sehen, weißt aber, dass das Tier Blässhühner Jagd und das Platschgeräusch anders ist als wenn ein Fisch springt oder Wasservogel mit den Flügeln zum Beispiel schlägt während der Verteidigung?!|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## vermesser (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Ich wäre auch klar für einen Fischotter...die können gewaltig Lärm machen und schrecken vor Blesshühnern etc. nicht zurück...alternativ Minks...die sind genauso garstig. 

Marderhunden sind größer, aber jagen die im Wasser??


----------



## Justin123 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Waller?


----------



## Mitschman (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Waschbär?


----------



## Eitsch (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Marderhund und Dachs gibt es dort.
Aber machen die sowas???
Kann ein Dachs überhaupt schwimmen?


----------



## CaptainPike (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Bigfoot

 (Langweiligere Alternative: Fuchs)


----------



## phirania (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Oder war das gar der Pöse Wolf...


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Marderhunde gehen ans und ins Wasser. Außerdem sind sie Nahrungegeneralisten, d.h. sie fressen alles, was in die Luke passt und überwältigt werden kann. Ggf. auch Fische, wenn sie sie erwischen können.

Da sie obendrein auch nachtaktiv sind, kann das schon passen und in SH sind sie auch bereits eingewandert. Allerdings sind sie für Menschen, weil extrem scheu, absolut ungefährlich. Für im Uferbereich brütende Vögel sieht das ganz anders aus, die schmecken dem Genossen!


----------



## wasser-ralf (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Ich empfinde die Lagebeschreibung der Teiche auch als merkwürdig. Wenn man da mit einem Auto ran kommt, warum sollte man dann nicht auch zu Fuß dort ran kommen?
 Und wenn es in dem nahegelegenen Flusssystem Otter gibt, warum sollte es dann eine Sensation sein, wenn sich diese auch an den Teichen sehen ließen? Otter sind wanderfreudig und legen sehr wohl etliche Entfernungen über Land zurück. Allerdings deutet ein lautes klatschen und knallen so gar nicht auf einen Otter hin, denn diese bewegen sich sehr elegant und Geräuscharm im Wasser. Aber vielleicht ist dort ein Bieber unterwegs. Der klatscht bei Schreck gern mal mit seinem platten Schwanz, der sogenannten Kelle unvermittelt auf das Wasser, was  wiederum dem ahnungslosen Angler eine Schreck versetzten kann.

 LG


----------



## AllroundAlex (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Ich würde auch auf einen Marderhund tippen.

Von der Größe her kommt er zwar nicht an einen Labrador ran, aber die Kollegen können auch mal ihre 10kg und mehr auf die Waage bringen.

Marderhunde sind zwar eher faul was die Nahrungsbeschaffung angeht aber sie jagen auch, wenn es um einfaches Futter geht. Die nehmen in Stadtnähe auch mal einen Mülleimer auseinander. Wie Andal schon schrieb, sie sind Allesfresser.

Also haben wir den Mythos deines Norddeutschen Seemonsters widerlegt und du kannst beruhigt weiterhin zum Nachtangeln gehen


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Für alle, die sich alleine im Wald unwohl fühlen...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_fyCr1dQIs :m


----------



## jkc (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Hi, ich kenne solches Klatschen von Nutrias, die sich gerne auch mal gegenseitig jagen, nicht aus zu schließen, dass die sich auch mal mit einem Blesshuhn anlegen, habe die auch schon aus größerer Höhe (1-3m) ins Wasser springen hören.

Grüße JK


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Ein Wildschwein, die sind alles andere als wasserscheu. Das Blesshuhn ist dann nur einfach so erschrocken.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Du hast null Beweis, das die Blässhühner wirklich von irgendetwas gejagt wurden... 
Wäre es regelmässig so, würde Mama Blesshuhn sich schlicht dort verpissen.

Wahrscheinlich ist es ein Biber, der ist vorwiegend nachtaktiv und klatscht gern mal mit der Kelle aufs Wasser . Ausserdem legen die sich Rutschen ins Wasser an, und das reinrutschen klatscht schon ordentlich.
Machs wie Mutter Blässhuhn, bisschen zetern, das vertreibt die Angst |supergri.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ein Wildschwein, die sind alles andere als wasserscheu. Das Blesshuhn ist dann nur einfach so erschrocken.




Rinnende Sauen sind ein durchaus denkbares Szenario.

Dachs und Marderhund würde ich komplett ausschließen, eigentlich alle Mesoprädatoren.

Biber verursachen mitunter beträchtlichen Lärm. Raubende Großhechte desgleichen, daß klingt hin und wieder durchaus so, als sei ein großer Köter in's Wasser gesprungen.
Oder eben doch der große Köter bzw. die halbstarke Verwandschaft aus der Familie der Caniden...|rolleyes


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Rinnende Sauen sind ein durchaus denkbares Szenario.
> 
> Dachs und Marderhund würde ich komplett ausschließen, eigentlich alle Mesoprädatoren.
> 
> ...



Jetzt hätte ich glatt die Wette verloren. Ich war mir sicher, dass du mit der *Sumpfrunke* ankommst! :q


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Das war ein Werwolf, dessen Gehirnchemie ihn nach intensivem Erdkröten- und/oder Salamanderlecken mit all seinen sonstigen Gewohnheiten brechen ließ.

So fiel er willkürlich Federvieh auch außerhalb der Vollmondphase an. Ein naturpsychedelisch befeuertes Monstrum, das seinesgleichen sucht. In Höhlen hausend, jegliche Fingernagelreinlichkeit ignorierend.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich glatt die Wette verloren. Ich war mir sicher, dass du mit der *Sumpfrunke* ankommst! :q



Das war Absicht, Andal, um den hasenfüßigen Holsteiner nicht vollends in Angst und Schrecken zu versetzen.:q

Zumal es in den letzten Jahren nur zwei verbürgte Zwischenfälle gab. 
Beide Male mit südlichen Sumpfrunken an der Suhle!

Würde ich für SH ebenfalls ausschließen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Völlig wurst, was für ein Vieh das war - das lässt sich bestimmt vladtespeszieren und aufn Grill knallen. Darum das nächste Mal einfach ne Harpune bereitlegen.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Andal schrieb:


> *Sumpfrunke*


|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Laichzeit schrieb:


> |kopfkrat



Die Sumpfrunke ist ganz gefährlich, weil echt hinterfotzig. Frag den Sten, der kann dir schlimme Geschichten berichten!


----------



## GummiEnte68 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Ich würde trotzdem zur Sicherheit mal bei Jeremy Wade anfragen, ob er mal ne Session mitmacht !|evil:


----------



## shoti (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

....nächstes mal Nachtsichtgerät und Kartoffelkanone mitnehmen...damit biste gewappnet


----------



## Franky (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

@ Andal und Sten:
Damit wäre ich seeeehr vorsichtig. Die Schwartauer Sumpfrunke ist durchaus in SH vertreten. Wirklich gefährlich werden die aber nur, wenn sie als Rotte plötzlich aus dem Dickickt hervorbrechen.


----------



## pike-81 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

https://www.google.de/search?q=sump...l0aXNAhWDXRQKHYYCDQwQ_AUICSgC&biw=320&bih=529

Da nimmt jeder gestandene Mann Reißaus!


----------



## NaabMäx (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Man pass blos auf.

(Ist der Anhang dabei)


----------



## Honeyball (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dachs und Marderhund würde ich komplett ausschließen, eigentlich alle Mesoprädatoren


Nä, Sten!
Das war mindestens so'n Prädator wenn nicht sogar ein Prostator. In der Gegend wurden doch letztens erst noch ausgewachsene Riesenteicholme gesichtet. Die können bis zu 1,50m lang und über einen Zentner schwer werden, graben sich bei Tageslicht in den Bodenschlamm ein und sind nur nachts aktiv, weil ihre lichtempfindliche Haut sonst zu jucken beginnt.:m


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Hallo,

das war bestimmt der schlammschwarze Algenzwicker, die haben die vier Wochen vor der Sommersonnwende Paarungszeit und sind entsprechend aktiv unterwegs, vor allem im norddeutschen Raum.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## phirania (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Den Moor Radi habt ihr vergessen..
Der breitet sich auch immer weiter aus...


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Nuffi Nuff ist wieder da.

Einige von euch werden sich bestimmt noch daran
erinnern.


----------



## MikeHawk (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Also für mich klingt das eig. zu 100% nach Waller.
Wenn die Jagen/Springen klingt es ziemlich genauso als wäre ein Mensch ins Wasser gesprungen.

 Der Standort mit den überhängenden Bäumen und die fehlenden Spuren am Ufer untermauern das noch.


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Wie nennt sich denn das Gewässer, in das die Kreatur gesprungen sein soll? Sommerloch?


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Also wenn man den "mir geht die Muffe im dunklen Wald Faktor" mit einbezieht, könnte es auch ein Frosch gewesen sein. |supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Er könnte es gewesen sein! :q:q:q:q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Nuffi Nuff ist wieder da.


JETZT wird es interessant |wavey:


----------



## blassauge (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Für mich eindeutig....

WALLER  


Ich habe das inden Sommermonaten öfter erlebt, dass in unmittelbarer Nähe ein Waller raubt. Das hört sich so an, als wnn ein Mensch eine Arschbombe vom 3-Meterbrett macht. Also scheiss auf den Aal...ran an den Waller:m


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Der TE kommt ja aus Bad Sägemehl... vielleicht geistert die unglückliche Seele von Piere Brice durch die Fluren!?


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



> Für mich eindeutig....
> 
> WALLER
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, das Teil scheint doch laut TE auch vom Land aus ins Wasser rein angegriffen zu haben? Also ein durchs Gehölz brechender Latschwaller?


----------



## gründler (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Ja bei soviel Hochwasser und Regen sind Kuhwiesenwaller nicht weit,ansonsten könnte es auch der Themenersteller vom Eimertrööt gewesen sein.Er hat jetzt nach Jahren festgestellt das Eimer mit Label Sche... sind und versenkt jetzt da seine angehäuften Markeneimer.....

Man weiß es nicht man weiß es nicht.....

#h


----------



## Eitsch (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Moin.

Ja, also hier gibt es ja einige ernste Denkanstöße und ganz viel Blödsinn. 

Ich denke schon, dass die Blässhühner gejagt wurden. Dem Hören nach, unternahm das Tier eine große Anstrengung und dies tuen Tiere niemals einfach so aus Lust und Laune. 
Hauptgrund für körperliche Ertüchtigung ist hier definitiv die Jagd! 

So aufgrund von Erfahrung was die Flora und Fauna dort am und im Wasser und meine Beobachtungen angeht können folgende Tiere ausgeschlossen werden:

Fischotter
Biber
Wildschwein
Waller
Großhecht
Pöser Wolf 

Den Denkanstoß mit dem Enok finde ich sehr spannend. 
Es geht mir einfach aus Interesse an der Natur darum, herauszufinden welches Tiere solche Verhaltensweisen an den Tag legt.

Möchte sich jemand mit auf die Lauer legen?


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Andal schrieb:


> Der TE kommt ja aus Bad Sägemehl... vielleicht geistert die unglückliche Seele von Piere Brice durch die Flu*t*en!?



Ich war mal so frei!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Ach Leute,

so ein Board soll zwar auch zur Unterhaltung beitragen
aber warum muss denn immer gleich alles so ins Lächerliche gezogen werden. |uhoh:

Habt ihr denn noch nie solche Situationen erlebt.
Nachts allein am Wasser, Geräusche welche man versucht zu zuordnen .... und sich dabei nicht gerade wohl fühlt.

Nö, mache mich hier im Board lieber über allerlei geschriebenes Lustig. |bla:

In Wirklichkeit hätte ein Großteil wahrscheinlich selber die Hosen voll. :q

Ok, ein bisschen.... |kopfkrat.... hat der TE das Ganze schon beschrieben.:q

Ach ja, meine Vermutung wollte ich ja auch noch kundtun.

"Fuchs"

Viel Spaß beim nächsten Nachtangeln #6

#h


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Erstens wird sich nie ganz klären lassen, was da Rabatz gemacht hat. Zweitens kommen bei uns keine Wesen vor, die einem von sich aus gefährlich werden (wollen), von gewissen Zeitgenossen in urbanen Gegenden mal abgesehen; aber hier wars ja jwd in der Pampa. Drittens, warum soll man sich das Blödeln verkneifen, wenn das Leben schon hart genug ist.

Viertens. Ich lache auch außerhalb des Kellers - wer lacht mit!? |wavey:


----------



## postmaster (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bs_L4sNcVQ


----------



## christh (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

In welcher Region Schleswig-Holsteins war das denn ungefähr? Ich habe letzte Woche in Nordfriesland eine große braune Kreatur aus zirka 200m Entfernung über die Straße laufen gesehen. Hab dort wo das Tier ins Feld rein gelaufen ist angehalten und geschaut aber nichts mehr gesehen. Könnte natürlich ein ausgerissenes Kalb gewesen sein aber die Bewegung des Tieres fand ich seltsam. Als erstes schoss mir diese Geschichte in den Kopf.
http://www.welt.de/regionales/hambu...raetselt-ueber-geheimnisvolle-Grosskatze.html


----------



## wusel345 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Vielleicht war es auch ein mutierter Hase |supergri, siehe 

http://images.china.cn/attachement/jpg/site1003/20150409/d02788e9b6d5169082e227.jpg


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Andal schrieb:


> Viertens. Ich lache auch außerhalb des Kellers - wer lacht mit!? |wavey:



Aber das doch nur weil das Angelzimmer im EG ist ;D


----------



## Frame (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Wildschwein.
Das Bläßhuhn wollte halt seine Brut schützen, wie schon geschrieben.


----------



## Michael.S (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Im Dunkeln ist einem vieles Unheimlich ,habt ihr schon mal nen Igel schreien gehört ? wer das nicht kennt der rennt auch erstmal weg #t
Also wenn ich nicht wüßte das ist ein Igel würde ich sagen Mannbärschwein 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb2s9oPA4gg


----------



## buttweisser (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Ich denk es war der Huhbobl.


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Michael.S schrieb:


> Im Dunkeln ist einem vieles Unheimlich ,habt ihr schon mal nen Igel schreien gehört ?



Nichts gegen meinen Freund... wenn der schläft...! :m


----------



## 55+ (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Das wird wohl meine besoffene ex gewesen sein.... #d


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Eitsch schrieb:


> So aufgrund von Erfahrung was die Flora und Fauna dort am und im Wasser und meine Beobachtungen angeht können folgende Tiere ausgeschlossen werden:
> 
> 
> Wildschwein
> ...



Dafür kannst du den ausschließen!


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Michael.S schrieb:


> Im Dunkeln ist einem vieles Unheimlich ,*habt ihr schon mal nen Igel schreien gehört ? wer das nicht kennt der rennt auch erstmal weg #t
> *Also wenn ich nicht wüßte das ist ein Igel würde ich sagen Mannbärschwein
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb2s9oPA4gg


 


 Der hat mir mal fast einen Herzinfarkt beschert.|peinlich


----------



## sprogoe (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Nach tagelanger Überlegung bin ich nun endlich drauf gekommen:
Es war das Krümelmonster.  
Der ist auf den Geschmack gekommen; Kekssandwich mit ´nem Blässhuhn dazwischen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

@ Nahrhaftester Schinkenhäger westlich des Urals:

Das war dann bestimmt einer der 



> *E*soprädatoren.


Also eines der Wesen, die heimlich nen Hotzenplotz gen anderer Leuts Gehirntelemetriewellen machen.

Um diese dann selbst wiederzukäuen und/oder weitflächig im Paralleluniversum an Meistbietende zu verschachern.

Somit eine Unterart des gemeinen Energie-Egels der Gattung "Gnome & Wichte".


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Jeder andere Trööt wäre ohne Moderatorenbeteiligung vermutlich längst wegen OT geschlossen.#d


----------



## willmalwassagen (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Kauf dir ne vernüftige Stirnlampe. Es gibt inzwischen modernes wie Kerzenlicht. Schau mal LedLenser. Da gibts auch Taschenlampen die weiter wei 40 Meter taghell erleuchten. Dann musst nichtmit vollen Hosen zum Auto sondern kannst erkennen was los ist.  Und wenn du Bigfoot erkennst, verjagt ihn vielleicht die volle Hose.


----------



## blochi (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Gibt es bei euch da droben Jäger? Da könnte man auch mal fragen, oder wenigstens ne Flinte borgen!!!#y


----------



## Frame (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Eitsch schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> So aufgrund von Erfahrung was die Flora und Fauna dort am und im Wasser und meine Beobachtungen angeht können folgende Tiere ausgeschlossen werden:
> 
> ...



Komisch dass die Jäger hier Wildsauen eher nicht. ausschließen. Mag sein dass sie bei Euch nicht so ne Plage sind wie hier. 

Dass Du oder andere sie aussschließen heisst nicht das es sie nicht gibt!!!

Die sind mitunter recht wanderlustig und haben uralte "Fernwechsel".
In meinem Heimatdorf z. B. gibts so einen wo sie früher nur 1-2 mal im Jahr durchzogen. 
(Und sich auch 2 mal in Vorgärten verirrten incl. schwerer Körperverletzung von Anwohnern |bigeyes )
Inzwischen sind sie dort sogar ständig sesshaft.

Google am Ufer mal nach sowas wo der Boden weich ist.
Ufer, Pfützenränder oder so.

Vermutlich ein Überläufer. Die platschen schon ordentlich im Wasser. Sind zwar Allesfresser, aber nicht wirklich Raubtiere.
An einem Spot in nem anderen Jagdrevier platschen sie direkt Kopf an Kopf neben den Enten wie auf dem Idyllbauernhof.
Die Enten dort haben aber auch keine Jungen sondern fallen nur Abends zum fressen da ein.
*Die warten sogar eher extra *bis die Sauen kommen weil sie von denen vor den vielen Füchsen dort beschützt werden:m

An Deinem Waldsee, wenn die Bläßhühner dort brüten kann ich mir schon lebhaft vorstellen was die Hühner für Tam-Tam machen.

Alles spekulativ ohne es gesehen zu haben, aber das ist einfach das wahrscheinlichste Szenario. 
Selbst wenns dort Fischotter gibt.


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Also ick habe mich mal mit meinem Jäger-Kumpel über das Thema unterhalten und der ist gleichfalls der Meinung das es sich bei den gesuchten Monstern um Wildschweine handelt. Vielleicht haben die ja da einen Wechsel.
Wenn so'ne Rotte, z.B. auch hier bei uns, durch einen Graben will, geschieht das meist auch sehr geräuschvoll. 
Die Hühner haben das Gezeter sicherlich auch nur wegen ihrer Küken gemacht.
Wildschweine gibt's eigentlich fast überall und wenn der TE bei sich noch keine gesehen hat, heißt das aber nicht das es dort keine gibt.

http://www.kn-online.de/News/Nachrichten-aus-Segeberg/Grossjagd-im-Segeberger-Forst

Schwimmen können die fantastisch und halten sich auch gerne in der Nähe von Tümpeln und Kleingewässern auf.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEHDlB0DPic
( den Ton lieber ausschalten, das man den etwas dümmlichen "Kommentar" nicht hört |rolleyes)


Ansonsten könnte es vielleicht ein, aus der Gegend von Stan emigrierter, gruseliger Ölmtölp gewesen sein.:q
http://img.fotocommunity.com/oelmtoelp-a4405380-816d-457a-a073-ea164c3275ab.jpg?width=1000


----------



## Franky (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Hmm... Die Jägersleut scheinen sich einig bei diesem Ereignis. Ein Bekannter meinte ebenfalls, dass das eine Rotte Wildsäue gewesen sein müsste. Ein Fährtenleser müsste da für Sicherheit sorgen können!
Ansonsten bleibt unter anderem noch der Jersey Devil als Verursacher möglich! :q
Und wenn man es GANZ genau wissen will - einfach mal die Jungs hier anheuern:
http://www.aimsa.org/
Was immer es ist - sie jagen es!!!!!! :q:q:q


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Vielleicht ist ja auch der Mothman auf Europa-Tournee?


----------



## Lenger06 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Vielleicht war es ja auch überhaupt kein Tier....sondern Manuel Neuer !! :vik:


----------



## hirschkaefer (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

War schon Waschbär im Spiel? Die räubern doch auch die Vogelnester leer. Enten sind bei uns aufm Wasser schon knapp geworden und gestern lief doch glatt so ein Mistvieh über meine Wiese. Leider war mein Luftgewehr nicht so schnell greifbar, sonst hätte ich dem eins auf den Pelz gebrannt.


----------



## blassauge (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

*Ich bin immer noch beim Waller. *Warum wird er vom TE ausgeschlossen?#c#c#c
Nur wegen der Beschreibung _"...vom Land aus in das Wasser gesprungen"_? Wie will er das gehört haben. Gab es Geräusche eines anlaufenden Tieres, Geschnaufe oder Pfoten-/ Hufgetrappel und "Absprunggeräusche einer sich vom Boden lösenden Pfote"? Sicher nicht. 

Wildschweine, Igel, Wölfe und Co. springen nicht in die Fluten sondern nutzen Wege die flach in das Wasser laufen und flach aus dem Wasser führen.  Ebenso jagen Wildschweine keine Wasservögel.

Also ganz klar.....WALLER hatte Hunger und hat sich ein paar Chicken von der Oberfläche gesaugt. Mutti Huhn hat dann Terror gemacht. Hab das schon selbst gesehen...


----------



## n0rdfriese (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Also für einen Manuel Neuer ist die Größe in der Beschreibung des TE aber nicht passend. 

Ich tippe auf einen heranwachsenden Möter: halb Mensch, halb Köter.


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Oder Matze Koch... beim nächtlichen Test der Blesshuhn-Batsche!?


----------



## PAFischer (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Hier hat sich bestimmt ein Raurackl aus dem Süden (Bayern/Österreich) auf Nahrungssuche auf den langen Weg gemacht.

Als Raubtier soll der Raurackl, bekannter als Wolpertinger, andere Tiere fressen, aber auch Kräuter und Wurzeln. Laut Angaben im Münchner Jagd- und Fischereimuseum ernährt er sich ausschließlich von preußischen Weichschädeln.

Wolpertinger können ausschließlich von jungen, gutaussehenden Frauen gesichtet werden, wenn diese sich in der Abenddämmerung bei Vollmond der Begleitung eines rechten, zünftigen Mannsbildes anvertrauen, das die richtigen Stellen an abgelegenen Waldrändern kennt.

Deswegen hast Du Ihn auch nur gehört und nicht gesehen und ein wahnsinns massl (irrsinniges Glück) gehabt, dass er Dich nicht entdeckt hat. |schild-g


----------



## vergeben (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Andal schrieb:


> Der TE kommt ja aus Bad Sägemehl... vielleicht geistert die unglückliche Seele von Piere Brice durch die Fluren!?



Dagegen sprechen aber die fehlenden Spuren am Ufer, Winnetou kommt niemals ohne Iltschi! ;-)



Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja auch der Mothman auf Europa-Tournee?



Ich komme aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus. Sehr schön finde ich auf dem  Bild den schematischen Vergleich zur Größe eines Menschen.

Aber ernsthaft: wenn etwas vom Ufer ins Wasser springt, hat es schon voher am Ufer Geräusche verursacht, die man in so einer Situation nicht überhört. Man glaubt nicht, was selbst Mäuse im Unterholz akustisch anrichten können, von Füchsen ganz zu schweigen. Ich tippe auch auf Waller.


@OP: Wenn Du's genau wissen willst, mußt du dich mal auf die Lauer legen.

Achja, Manuel Neuer kannst nicht gewesen sein, der hätte das Blässhuhn beim ersten mal gehabt.


----------



## Eitsch (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Moin Leute,

ja ich möchte einmal Bezug auf den viel angesprochenen Waller nehmen.
Ich schließe ihn aus 2 Gründen aus.
Erstens kann man sehr wohl ein ins Wasser springen von einer Attacke die aus dem Wasser heraus stattfindet unterscheiden. (meine Meinung) und zweites ist der Tümpel nur wenige tausend Quadratmeter groß, ich kenne jeden größeren Fisch dort mit Namen und Welse gibt es dort nicht. Auch können sie nicht zuwandern. 
Ok, evtl. hat ein Scherzkeks einen reingesetzt? Wer weiß das schon, aber ich würde ihn zu 90% ausschließen.

Und nocheinmal zu den Wildschweinen auch ein Favorit. Ich würde diese Tiere aber auch ausschließen. 
Selbstvertsändlich gibt es sie bei uns und auch hier sind sie eine Plage. Aber so eine Wildschweinrotte ist kaum zu überhören, außerdme riecht man sie Kilometer weit. 
Im Vorfeld war aber nichts zu hören oder zu reichen. Klar könnte ein kleiner Überlaufer sich, von mir unbemerkt, ans Wasser geschlichen haben. Aber trotzdem sehe ich auch hier eine hohe Ausschlussquote.

Jemand sprach noch eine sogenannte "Alien Big Cat" an, und verwies auf einen Zeitungsartikel. Sehr spannend! :m

Paar andere lustige Vorschläge gibt es ja auch. 

Wer bock hat dort mal auf Aal zu angeln und sich traut  PN an mich! Würde mich freuen


----------



## MikeHawk (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Eitsch schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ja ich möchte einmal Bezug auf den viel angesprochenen Waller nehmen.
> Ich schließe ihn aus 2 Gründen aus.
> *Erstens kann man sehr wohl ein ins Wasser springen von einer Attacke die aus dem Wasser heraus stattfindet unterscheiden*. (meine Meinung) und zweites ist der Tümpel nur wenige tausend Quadratmeter groß, ich kenne jeden größeren Fisch dort mit Namen und Welse gibt



Und genau das kann man nicht. Ich Angel schon über 25 Jahre und kann viele Fische am Geräusch erkennen wenn sie springen.


Ich stand einmal am Rhein auf einer Buhne am Spinnen. Ich war ein wenig am träumen als es hinter mir in der Buhne einen Knall gab. Als ich mich umdrehte konnte ich nurnoch den Umkreis des Platschers sehen, mitten im Buhnenfeld.


Wenn ein fetter Freund von mir vom 5er eine Arschbombe macht ist der Kreis nicht halb so groß. Das Geräusch war exakt das selbe.

Ich habe noch 10 min auf die stelle geguckt und endlich gewartet das ein Mensch auftaucht und sich alles aufdecken würde....


----------



## Eitsch (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Ich glaube einige verstehen mich falsch.
Es war ja nicht nur ein platschen. Es waren viele Geräsuche und man hörte, dass etwas durchs Wasser läuft, springt. 
Eben wie ein Hund. 
Das klingt nunmal ganz anders als ein Fisch. Auch wenn der Fisch mehrfach springt.


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Ein Schweinehund (lat. Suscanus (interior) ?


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Das_Ding_aus_dem_Sumpf

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankenfish


----------



## Spiderpike (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Also ich kann mir gut vorstellen das das ein Biber war.
ich bin mal zum spinnen am Wasser entlang gegangen und dann ist vor mir Plötzlich ein Biber der sich erschrocken hat ins Wasser gesprungen. Dabei hat er mit der Schwanzflosse aufs Wasser geschlagen. Hab mich dann mal bei nem Jäger der bei mir wohnt darüber unterhalten und der hat mir bestätigt das die Biber bei stress und brumft mit dem Schwanz aufs Wasser schlagen. Also wollte er Dich vermutlich vertreiben


----------



## blassauge (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Jetzt noch mal für mich :

Hast du nun vorher Geräusche vom Land gehört oder nicht ?

Wenn nicht kommt das Teil nicht von Land sondern aus dem Wasser. Denn wie schon gesagt macht jedes Tier im Unterholz Geräusche. 
Biber sind eher lautlose Gleiter, und in 40m Entfernung hat der sicherlich keine Panik vor Dir und klatscht mit der Schaufel. Andere Landsäuger und auch Biber fallen keine Blässhühner an. Das wäre mir neu. 

Aber ein raubender Waller, der mehrfach im flachen Wasser nachfasst hört sich an wie Du es beschrieben hast. Wie zuvor beschrieben "...Arschbombe vom 5er" kann ich voll bestätigen. Alles andere macht einfach keinen Sinn.

Nochmals der Tipp: Ausrüstung anpassen...Köderfisch ran und aussitzen die Sache. Auch wenn Du alle Fische zu kennen glaubst...Die Natur überrascht immer wieder...und wenn keiner gezielt auf Waller fischt wird halt auch keiner beim Wurmbaden gefangen....

Und noch was zum Thema "...Fische können nicht Zuwandern..." Natürlich können sie es. Etwas Laich im Gefieder von Wasservögeln und schwupps wird früher oder später jeder Tümpel automatisch besetzt.

Habe fertig....|supergri


----------



## Spiderpike (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



blassauge schrieb:


> Biber sind eher lautlose Gleiter, und in 40m Entfernung hat der sicherlich keine Panik vor Dir und klatscht mit der Schaufel. Andere Landsäuger und auch Biber fallen keine Blässhühner an. Das wäre mir neu.



Klar ist es neu....sonnst währe der Trööt vermutlich auch beendet  Schmarrn....
Täusch Dich nicht....die sind laut wenns ums vertreiben geht....da muss alles weg was im Weg ist. wenn ich jetzt noch lust darauf hätte würde ich nen Biologen fragen...


----------



## sprogoe (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Da hätte ich noch eine Idee:

Ein schwuler Affe springt von Ast zu Ast,
bis ihm ein Ast in´s A....loch passt.

Vielleicht ist er dabei vom Baum gefallen.


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



sprogoe schrieb:


> Da hätte ich noch eine Idee:
> 
> Ein schwuler Affe springt von Ast zu Ast,
> bis ihm ein Ast in´s A....loch passt.
> ...



Glaube wenn der Ast richtig sitzt,fällt der nicht vom Baum...


----------



## calamar (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Der anfangs vermutete große Hund könnte es sein. Es kommt immer wieder vor, dass verantwortungslose Halter ihre Hunde vorsätzlich zum wildern aussetzen. Auch gibt es Hunde, die regelmäßig zum Jagern ausbüchsen. Hunde brauchen keine Wege, um ihre Zielstellen zu erreichen. 
Eine weitere Vermutung könnte ein Waschbär sein. Sie sind viel und gern am und im Wasser, suchen Krebse, Muscheln und Weichtiere aller Art. Sie verschmähen auch kein Wassergeflügel. Dabei sind sie, wenn sie sich sicher fühlen, relativ laut.
Einen Nutria würde ich ausschließen. Das sind Vegetarier bzw. Veganer und schmecken - wie alle, die sich rein pflanzlich ernähren - ausgezeichnet.
Für Nutrias und Biber benötigt man auch keine Beschau  wg. Trichinen.
Und, wer z.B. auch einen Biber kosten durfte, dürfte mir zustimmen. 
Fischotter, Mini, Nerz, Iltis, etc. wären auch möglich. Wir kommen aber immer mehr von der Größe eines großen Hundes ab.
In Bälde werden wir uns auch mit Goldschakal auseinander setzen müssen.


----------



## NaabMäx (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Hats diesmal gefunzt?


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Eitsch schrieb:


> Es platschte also mehrmals und das sehr laut.



Ich kenne nur ein Tier, das mehrmals hintereinander ins Wasser springt. Aber das jagt keine Blässhühner, sondern Stöckchen oder Bällchen.
Da Du das aber ausschließt, bleiben nur die Blässhühner. Die können ganz schön Randale machen wenn sie sich in die Federn kriegen. Bedenke auch, dass nachst Geräusche viel lauter erscheinen als am Tage.


----------



## Naish82 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Ihr habt hier ja alle nette Theorien und zum Teil auch sehr blühende Fantasien...

Aber mal ernsthaft, ich denke es gibt letzten Endes nur eine plausible Erklärung... Man Bear Pig ist zurück!! 
Also ich geh mit dir bestimmt nicht zum Nachtangeln...


----------



## sprogoe (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



calamar schrieb:


> Einen Nutria würde ich ausschließen. Das sind Vegetarier bzw. Veganer und schmecken - wie alle, die sich rein pflanzlich ernähren - ausgezeichnet.
> 
> 
> ´nen Nutria essen??? (ist das dann vegane Ernährung?)
> da hätt´ ich lieber die Nitribitt vernascht.


----------



## calamar (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

@89
Hier empfehle ich eine www-Suche nach Nutria, die auch als Biberratte bezeichnet werden und dadurch verpönt sind. Tarsächlich sind sie stattdessen Verwandte des Bibers... daher auch deren Lebens- und Ernährungsweise. Also bitte erst informieren, dann kommentieren.

Zum Informieren reicht heute das Internet. Alternativ kann man qualifizieren und zertifizieren auf unterschiedlichen Niveaus, z.B. Jagdschein, Studium Forstwirtschaft, Biologie, Zoologie, Veterinärmedizin, etc.

Man kann aber auch ein Nitribitt vorschlagen. Dazu hätte ich von Dir gerne eine Aufklärung. Lass mich bitte nicht dumm sterben.

Meine Empfehlung zum Nutria-Braten kann ich nur wiederholen. An Biber kommt man schlechter ran. Wenn doch, dann bitte zugreifen.


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Warum sollte ein Nutria nicht schmecken? Eichhörnchen sind ja auch lecker!


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Und in den USA auch noch nach dem exklusiven "Ernten für den Esstisch" dann "restgewinnbringend" an Mepps verblockbar - das is doch mal "sinnvolle Verwertung" :q

http://www.mepps.com/programs/squirrel-tail/

Die Amis sehen das offenbar recht unverkrampft - gibt's sogar T-Shirts von:

http://www.mepps.com/information/mepps-squirrel-tail-tee-shirts/854#description~TSOSSL

Affengeil - son Kittel brauche ich noch unbedingt fürs Wärme-Wallerspinnen in grünwählerisch-urbaner BW-Umgebung :q


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Da musst du nicht bis zu den Amis. Eichhörnchenschwänze nimmt dir jeder Fliegenbinder mit "Handkuss" und Trinkgeld ab.

In England gibts die eingeschleppten amerikanischen Hörnchen teilweise sogar beim Metzger zu kaufen. Sie werden intensiv bejagt und geben, weil etwas größer, auch mehr für den Teller her.

Mit Salz & Pfeffer, etwas Piment gewürzt und dann in Bacon eingeschlagen in den Ofen.


----------



## calamar (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich hier nicht gesteinigt werde.
Der von mir erlegte und voll verwerterte Biber brachte es aufgebrochen auf 35kg. Nach dem Schuss mit 308 WIN auf ca. 35m schlegelter er noch auf der Seite liegend wie es oft bei Schwarzwild in der Gewichtsklasse vorkommt.
Für die Biberjagd habe ich von Landkreis und Kommune die übliche Sondergenehmigung. Da der Biber nicht dem Jagdrecht, sondern dem NatSchG angehört, dürfer er als Ganzes noch Teile von ihm in Verkehr gebracht werden. Mein Hund mag Biber als sehr, wie ich feststellen musste. Also wird fast alles verwertet. Biberbraten, -eintopf, -gulasch, -chili, etc. ist einfach super-lecker.
So. Und jetzt könnt Ihr mich steinigen für meine Untaten.
Aber vorher möchte ich noch einen Nutria kosten. Leider gibt es die hier nicht.
Petri, WaiHei und fette Beute


----------



## Keyless (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Nutria ist wirklich super lecker!
 Zartes Fleisch, das fast vom Knochen fällt nach dem garen.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## wasser-ralf (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

@ calamar,
 die Nitribitt machte in den, ich glaube 50ger/60ger Jahren als Edelprostituierte von sich Reden, welche nicht ganz freiwillig aus dem Leben schied und dann wiederum als spektakulärer Kriminalfall in aller Munde war.


----------



## PAFischer (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Andal schrieb:


> Da musst du nicht bis zu den Amis. Eichhörnchenschwänze nimmt dir jeder Fliegenbinder mit "Handkuss" und Trinkgeld ab.
> 
> In England gibts die eingeschleppten amerikanischen Hörnchen teilweise sogar beim Metzger zu kaufen. Sie werden intensiv bejagt und geben, weil etwas größer, auch mehr für den Teller her.
> 
> Mit Salz & Pfeffer, etwas Piment gewürzt und dann in Bacon eingeschlagen in den Ofen.



kann ich als von der Nachbarinsel abstammender und regelmäßiger Irland und England Besucher nur bestätigen. Sind zwar eine fürchterliche Plage, aber auch richtig lecker :m


----------



## sprogoe (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> @ calamar,
> die Nitribitt machte in den, ich glaube 50ger/60ger Jahren als Edelprostituierte von sich Reden, welche nicht ganz freiwillig aus dem Leben schied und dann wiederum als spektakulärer Kriminalfall in aller Munde war.




Riiiiichtig;
zu Lebzeiten waren alle in ihrem Mund und nach dem Ableben war sie in aller Munde.


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Also, hier noch Ergänzungen damit wir nahezu alles gelistet haben was nachts im Wald herumtobt:
Oger
Orc
Troll
Deep Ones
Raketenwurm
Grey
Wheaping angel
Daleks
Jason Vorhees
Fredy Krüger
Zombie
Cenobite
Predator
Reaper
Vogelschützer
Sirene
Ghul
Flumph
Vampir
Tommy Wiseau
Alf auf Katzenjagd
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Naish82 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Bear Grylls, der seit Tagen durch den Wald irrt und den Weg in die Zivilisation Sucht, der sich und seinem Kameramann ein Blesshuhn fangen wollte?


----------



## Stumbe (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



Naish82 schrieb:


> Bear Grylls, der seit Tagen durch den Wald irrt und den Weg in die Zivilisation Sucht, der sich und seinem Kameramann ein Blesshuhn fangen wollte?


[emoji23] und dann roh gefressen^^ kopf ab


----------



## wusel345 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Glück muss man haben. Auch ich war jüngst an dem See und habe das Wesen angetroffen. Es lies sich sogar fotografieren.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Jo Eitsch,

wenn das sooo ein ordentliches Landvieh war, hinterlässt es Spuren am Ufer.
Schau doch einfach mal nach und schieß ein Foto vom Abdruck.
Dann kann dir vielleicht geholfen werden.

mfg
NM


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**

Hallo,

ich dachte kurz mal an den "Nachtgieger", aber der ist eigentlich nur aus Franken bekannt, geht kaum ins Wasser und ist für Angler absolut ungefährlich, da er nur kleine Kinder frisst, die nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit noch draußen herumstrolchen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rauhbautz (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Landtier jagt im Wasser nach Blässhühnern? *grusel**



sprogoe schrieb:


> calamar schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Einen Nutria würde ich ausschließen. Das sind Vegetarier bzw. Veganer und schmecken - wie alle, die sich rein pflanzlich ernähren - ausgezeichnet.
> ...


----------

